
The "other mobile data" - danw
http://www.pikesoft.com/blog/index.php?itemid=170
======
sanj
The problem I tend to have with cross platform "data driven" architectures is
that the interfaces (both UI and API) end up at the lowest common denominator.

Now, to be fair, this is more an issue of cross platform than of data driven,
but the two are so intertwingled in the real world that they can't be pulled
apart.

